
Influence of English is fading, says EU chief Juncker - rbanffy
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-idUSKBN18116K?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=590cdaef04d301245bf267df&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
mgiannopoulos
I think he's mostly trolling Brexiters in this case :)

